
Event 201 envisions a fast-spreading coronavirus with a devastating impact - fspeech
https://hub.jhu.edu/2019/11/06/event-201-health-security/
======
fspeech
Note the dates: Event 201 was held on 10/18/2019; linked JHU report was
published on 11/6/2019.

